# Drunken mess up



## neoclassical (May 21, 2011)

Sooo last night i feel sorry for myself, down a couple pints, sample from my friend's pints, then continue to wash down my psych meds with a couple more beers, have a shot and yet another beer. Needless to say my set did _not_ go well. At all. I had to ask if anyone could tune a guitar at one point, and this was one of our big shows.


----------



## sgutierrez5678 (May 22, 2011)

This is why our manager considers drinking at shows a violation of our contract!


----------



## Quitty (May 22, 2011)

sgutierrez5678 said:


> This is why our manager considers drinking at shows a violation of our contract!



This ^^.

I'm sorry for taking the... blunt approach, and i'm really not trying to reprimand you, but i feel a little sorry for your fans.


----------



## neoclassical (May 22, 2011)

Me too although they said it still sounded brutal. Frank in DesDemon said they had the bass up a little more and the sound was so thick that you couldn't tell i was horribly out of tune. (I left a couple of saddle blocks too loose -again drinking and trying to hurry through a set up last week). I apologized to the bands and my band and some people that came to see us. Anyway her I am at day two on the wagon and feel a physical need for a drink this morning.


----------



## thepylestory (May 22, 2011)

sorry man but it sounds like youve got a serious drinking issue to resolve


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 22, 2011)

thepylestory said:


> sorry man but it sounds like youve got a serious drinking issue to resolve



This.

I'm battling alcoholism, and let me tel you, it's no fun dude...figure out what to do NOW before it becomes a serious issue. Feeling a physical need for booze is never a good sign.


----------



## Mordacain (May 22, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> This.
> 
> I'm battling alcoholism, and let me tel you, it's no fun dude...figure out what to do NOW before it becomes a serious issue. Feeling a physical need for booze is never a good sign.



I had run into this somewhere in my 24th year. Best thing to do is detox for a couple of weeks, start working out and drink tons of water. Worst thing to do is continue the behavior. If you get it under control early enough, you can continue to enjoy the occasional pint without dipping to excess.


----------



## Explorer (May 22, 2011)

Hopefully you'll allow this to be as bottom as you hit.

Some folks insist on burning all bridges, completely fucking up all opportunities to where they just can't work in a particular field, before they stop. 

But, you know, it's up to you.

Whichever path you choose, good luck!


----------



## neoclassical (May 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, I had this happen before about 10 years ago, 3-4 years, and again 10 months ago and needed to detox on my own for a couple weeks and get into other stuff more. My problem is that I never stick to the occasional pint, it always goes to one more etc and my psych meds seem to double what I drink and I drink to feel better about stuff. For a long time i just had a few with the guys at practice and agreed to never drink before going on stage, after was ok. well, here we are now. on top of everything else my band still took care of me that night as well as 2 promoters we get a lot of gigs from. I've been apologizing but i still feel terrible. I'm trying to keep busy today so i'm playing with my kids but my hands are a little shaky. end of rant...


----------



## SirMyghin (May 22, 2011)

^^^

Have you actually gotten addictions treatment during any of those? Seeing as this is a relapse, you might want to consider it. In treatment programs you will learn coping mechanisms which will help you to resist and get away from the issues. Seeing as you are on medication you shouldn't be drinking in the first place. Trying to make promosies to yourself and others isn't always enough. Treatment can help bridge the gap between being dry, and living in recovery.

In other words, you don't have to do it alone, infact trying to is often a pretty bad approach given that help exists. Even if that involves sacrificing your pride.


----------



## Jontain (May 23, 2011)

Was gonna say the odd gig going the wrong way sucks but it is just rock and roll. However it sounds like its developed into something more for you so its probably worth addressing. 

You could ask your band mates to keep an eye on you before a show etc but at the end of the day (as with most addictions) you are going to be your own worst enemy (or that little voice is). How about defying that little voice, hit the stage stone cold sober and shred it?

Hope things straighten out man


----------



## MaxStatic (May 23, 2011)

Jontain said:


> You could ask your band mates to keep an eye on you before a show etc....



be careful with this as it turns them into your mom, and they don't want to be your mom, they want to be your band.

More importantly, fuck the music, band and your fans, get yourself clean in a program for your kids. They matter more than anything else in this world and will be the only ones with you when the zombie horde attacks....

If you are having shakes and what not, the physical addiction is there. Don't forget about all the psychological and social cues/ triggers too. Don't try this on your own, seek out professional help and go back to living your life.

For me, it meant quitting alcohol completely. I'm like you and so many others, I can't have just one. I made a choice and make the same choice everyday. You might not have to go that extreme, but for me it was necessary and what worked.

Dude, do it for your kids, they need and deserve a clean and moderated dad(no judgment brother)

Sappy rant off.


----------



## neoclassical (May 23, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the love guys. I thought about treatment years ago and even taught high school in a rehab. I saw some really shady practices there. The band especially our singer and his girlfriend were doing "the mom thing" with me. It worked for a while, but then became how can I have a couple without their noticing and then after our set... I might just be in denial but I don't think I need treatment. I'll go it alone for now. I also don't want anyone seeing me at an AA meeting -no offense to those who attend/ed.


----------

